# Some new lures I painted yesterday



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Had a day off so I painted some lures the top is a sexy shad the middle is a green back shad and the bottom is a crappie I'm pretty happy with them being my first painted plastic lures and only my 2nd 3rd and 4th lures ever painted and also they haven't been clear coated yet


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those turned out great! That crappie is awesome. Nice job!


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

